# Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?



## waterman (29. Sep. 2011)

Hallo allerseits,

Bitte teilt mir Eure Meinung mit.

Ich habe noch eine große Restmenge Sommerfutter, aber kein Herbstfutter.
Ist es für die Koi ein größeres Problem, das Sommerfutter in kleinen Mengen auch noch bei Wassertemperaturen unter 15 Grad zu füttern?
Bei Temperaturen unter 10 Grad stelle ich über Winter sowieso komplett das Füttern ein, damit habe ich seit fünf Jahren gute Erfahrung.
In der Übergangszeit habe ich bisher immer das Herbst/Frühjahrfutter gegeben, frage mich aber jetzt, ob das wirklich nötig ist oder hauptssächlich dem Handel dient. 
Gruß
Will


----------



## MadDog (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

Hallo Will,
ich selbst füttere ganz normal weiter, solange die Kois noch fressen. Wenn diese aufhören zu fressen, stoppe ich auch das Füttern. Ich kaufe kein spezielles Winterfutter, sondern füttere Normales Futter, Seidenraupenlarven und ab und zu Salat.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## waterman (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

Hallo Frank,

gut, dann versuche ich es dieses Jahr auch mal so.
Das Sommerfutter immer weiter reduzieren, der Appetit geht ja mit sinkender Wassertemperatur zurück.

Gruß
Will


----------



## tolldiving (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

Hallo Will,

wenn Du bei Deinen Fischen hinsichtlich Winterkonditionierung etwas sinnvolles tun möchtest, dann lies mal den beigefügten Beitrag (Konditionsfütterung-Winterfütterung)

- verbrauche Dein bisheriges Futter, denn durch die LAgerung wird es nicht besser.
- erhöhe den Fettgehalt im Futter z.B. m. Distelöl oder Fischöl
- verwende Sinkfutter mit höhem Fettanteil (mind 10%) und weiterfüttern solange die Fische Futter aufnehmen (unter 10Grad evtl nur noch 1-2 am Tag kleine Portionen)

Gruß,
rudi


----------



## canis (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

Hallo allseits

Da die Frage koispezifisch ist, habe ich sie ins entsprechende Forum verschoben.


----------



## Joerg (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

Hallo Will,
kann Rudi nur zustimmen.
Auffetten und auch unter 10° noch füttern, wenn sie danach verlangen.
Hab früher auch unter 10° eingestellt - warum nur. Die Hungerperiode sollte so kurz wie möglich sein.
In dem Beitrag von Dr. Frank steht es auch gut erklärt drin was sie brauchen.


----------



## waterman (4. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

Hallo,
ich bin nicht so serh daran interessiert, dass meine Koi schnell wachsen, deshalb füttere ich eher mäßig und komme im Winter auf vier Monate Hungerperiode.
Noch ist das Wasser warm und ich verbrauche noch Sommerfutter, wenn es demnächst kühler wird, gebe ich Sinkfutter bis Anfang November.

Wie festtet man denn das Futter auf? Gibts dann einen Fettfilm auf dem Wasser?

Gruß
Will


----------



## tolldiving (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*



waterman schrieb:


> Hallo,
> *ich bin nicht so serh daran interessiert, dass meine Koi schnell wachsen,* deshalb füttere ich eher mäßig und komme im Winter auf vier Monate Hungerperiode.
> Noch ist das Wasser warm und ich verbrauche noch Sommerfutter, wenn es demnächst kühler wird, gebe ich Sinkfutter bis Anfang November.
> 
> ...



Will,
wie kommst du zu dieser Schlußfolgerung? Das erschließt sich mir nicht.

Evtl. überdenkst Du auch Deine Vorgehensweise hinsichtlich Winterfütterung, denn die von Dir beschriebene "Hungerperiode" ist absolut unphysiologisch und gefährlich.

Wie sagt der Kölner "Et hätt no immer jot jejange" zählt hier nicht

Futter auffetten: Futter in Becher, Öl drüber, über Nacht stehen lassen, füttern 

Fettfilm :beten herrje 

Gruß,
rudi


----------



## waterman (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*



tolldiving schrieb:


> Will,
> wie kommst du zu dieser Schlußfolgerung?




Rudi, welche meinst Du? Dass weniger Futter auch langsamer Wachsen bedeutet? Stimmt das nicht?


tolldiving schrieb:


> Evtl. überdenkst Du auch Deine Vorgehensweise hinsichtlich Winterfütterung, denn die von Dir beschriebene "Hungerperiode" ist absolut unphysiologisch und gefährlich.



Was meinst Du mit unphysiologisch?  Ich bin doch nicht der erste und einzige, der seinen Fischen Winterruhe gibt.  


tolldiving schrieb:


> Wie sagt der Kölner "Et hätt no immer jot jejange" zählt hier nicht
> 
> Futter auffetten: Futter in Becher, Öl drüber, über Nacht stehen lassen, füttern



Danke.


tolldiving schrieb:


> Fettfilm :beten herrje



Die Frage ist: Watt passiert mit dem Fett, das übrig ist?
Gruß
Will


----------



## tolldiving (5. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

PN


----------



## Benseoo7 (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

Hallo,
habe mal ne Frage zum Sinkfutter.....
mein Bruder hat jede Menge Stör und Karpfenfutter von der Raifeisen zu seinem Koikauf bekommen. Nun meine Frage...
Es steht nix von Inhaltstoffe auf dem 30 Liter Eimer. Ist das wohl Nahrhaft??? Kennt das jemand von Euch???? 
Sind 3mm Peletts und halt Sinkfutter, was man doch dann gut über Winter füttern kann oder????

MfG

Ben


----------



## toschbaer (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

Hallo,
 ich nehme diese Sorten:

Skretting PRO AQUA 
Alleinfuttermittel für Karpfen 

3 mm 

Zusammensetzung: 
Fischmehl, Fischöl, Weizenkleber, Sojaextraktionsschrot, Ackerbohnen, Weizen, Hämoglobinpulver, Leinöl, Rapsöl, Vitamine und Mineralstoffe 

Chemische Analyse (%): 
Rohprotein 36 %, Rohfett 18 %, Kohlenhydrate 25,1 %, Vitamin A 10.000 I.E./kg, Vitamin E 150 mg/kg 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Skretting CLASSIC LT/F ( 20 kg )

Alleinfuttermittel für Fische (schwimmend) 

4 mm 

Zusammensetzung: 
Fischmehl, Fischöl, Weizenkleber, Sojaextraktionsschrot, Ackerbohnen, Weizen, Hämoglobinpulver, Leinöl, Rapsöl, Vitamine und Mineralstoffe 

Chemische Analyse (%): 
Rohprotein 47 %, Rohfett 14 %, Kohlenhydrate 20 %, Rohasche 9 %, Rohfaser 2 %, Lysin 3 %, Phosphor 1,2 %, Kupfer 3,5 %, Verdauliche Energie 18,3 MJ/kg, Vitamin A 10.000 I.E./kg, Vitamin E 225 mg/kg 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Skretting ROYAL OPTIMA ( 25 kg )

Alleinfuttermittel für Forellen 

6 mm 

Zusammensetzung: 
Fischmehl, Fischöl, Weizenkleber, Sojaextraktionsschrot, Ackerbohnen, Weizen, Hämoglobinpulver, Leinöl, Rapsöl, Weizenstärke, Vitamine und Mineralstoffe 

Chemische Analyse (%): 
Rohprotein 46 %, Rohfett 24 %, Kohlenhydrate 11 %, Rohasche 8 %, Rohfaser 1,5 %, Lysin 3,5 %, Phosphor 1 %, Kupfer 3,5 %, Verdauliche Energie 21 MJ/kg, Vitamin A 10.000 I.E./kg, Vitamin E 150 mg/kg


LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Aal (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

Hallo Ben,

wenn es original Stör-, Karpfen- oder Forellenfutter ist, dann füttere es ruhig.

Stör- u. Forellenfutter haben fast die gleiche Zusammensetzung und haben einen ziemlich hohen Fett und Proteingehalt; für Kois mit Sicherheit ausreichend.
Meinen drei Stören muß ich immer mindestens das dreifache der für sie nötigen Futtermenge geben,da die hälfte meiner Kois mit Vorliebe als erstes an das Sinkfutter gehen.
Von mir bekommen die Fische einen selbst zusammengestellten Futtermix solange sie sich etwas "verlangen"; hoffentlich bis Ende November ...

Gruß aus der Eifel
vom __ Aal


----------



## tolldiving (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

@Ben,

geeignet ist es sicherlich, da RKW nur wenige Sorten hat mit 3mm Pellets, sinkend.
Einfach mal nachfragen welche Sorte er mitbekommen hat 
Guggsu:

@Friedhelm.

warum so hohe Proteingehalte ?

Gruß,
rudi

P.S. __ Störe und Koi


----------



## cpt.nemo (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

Ich füttere das ganze Jahr das gleiche Futter. Und das ohne Winterpause. Letztes Jahr habe ich auch den ganzen Winter durchgefüttert (so viel sie halt Hunger hatten). Warum sollte ich sie im Winter hungern lassen. Wer rumschwimmt, verbraucht auch Kalorien. Dann hat man im Frühjahr auch kein Problem mit schwächelnden Kois.


----------



## buddler (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

na dann fütter mal koi im winter bei 30 cm eisdecke
die haben gar keine lust sich zu bewegen.da wird auch nix verbraucht.wenn meine im frühjahr wieder agiler werden,sind sie genau so speckig wie im herbst.bei mir wird lediglich vor dem winter fetthaltiger gefüttert.
gruß jörg


----------



## Joerg (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

Im Herbst/Winter wird weniger direkt verbrannt, also sollte das Futter weniger Zucker enthalten.
Sinkfutter kann ohne Anstrengungen auch am Boden aufgenommer werden, das bedeutet weniger Aufwand. 
Das ganze Jahr das gleiche Futter zu verwenden ist meist weniger sinnvoll, da sich die Bedürfnisse mit der Temperatur ändern. Auffetten kann aber eine gute Alternative sein.
RKW Sinkfutter verwende ich auch manchmal, wobei man auf das MHD achte sollte. (6 Monate)

30cm Eisdecke hatte ich früher auch - nun wird mit Styrodur abgedeckt und es gibt ein Sichtfesnter aus Doppelstegplatten - will ja auch im Winter sehen, dass es ihnen gut geht. 

Rudi - wie immer zustimm.


----------



## toschbaer (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

Hallo Rudi,
Wie kommst Du darau,f dass der Proteingehalt zu hoch ist?

Ich nehme lieber Futter welches mehr Protein als Kohlenhydrate hat, da die Fische so eher lang als dick werden.:Ich mag keine Hängebauchkoi..  lala1
Die Fische sollen das Futter suchen, dies wirkt einem Hängebauch vor. Mein Futtermix hat ca. 1:5 Schwimmanteil.
Zudem habe ich auch Substrat im Teich,welches die Koi und __ Störe mit Vorliebe durchwühlen und ab und zu knacken sie auch einen Krebs.

Ich mische die Futtersorten, dazu kommen noch Enzyme- getrocknetes Naturfutter-Granulatfutter für Zierfische- Astronautenfutter (Amaranth)- und da ich Aronia-Johannis- und Holundersträuche habe, bekommen sie auch Beerensaft, der mit Honig konserviert wird; und glaub mi,r so manches davon mag ich auch..

Wenn ich Dir jetzt noch etwas zu dem Joghurt- Sake schreiben würde, denkst Du nachher noch ich esse die Fische... 


LG,
Friedhelm


----------



## tolldiving (16. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

Friedhelm,

ich fragte, "Warum einen so hohen Proteingehalt im Futter" ich hab keine Kritik geübt ............noch nicht  

Im Umkehrschluß stellt sich mir die Frage warum dann kein Futter mit 64% Protein 

Letztendlich finde ich Deinen Futtermix sehr interessant und sicher ausgewogen.

@Jörg,

die Haltbarkeit des Futters ist doch i.O.
Lieber frisch als die abgepackten, bunten Tüten mit künstlich haltbar gemachtem Inhalt.
Zudem noch ökonomischer und aus D-land:smoki

Gruesse,
Rudi


----------



## cpt.nemo (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

Ich hatte im letzten Winter keinen Tag Eis auf dem Teich. Und sie sind auch nicht immer ruhig irgendwo am Boden gewesen. Und wer rumschwimmt und mich anbettelt, der kriegt auch was. Natürlich im Winter sparsam.


----------



## Joerg (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*



tolldiving schrieb:


> Lieber frisch als die abgepackten, bunten Tüten mit künstlich haltbar gemachtem Inhalt. Zudem noch ökonomischer und aus D-land:smoki


Rudi,
da geb ich dir vollkommen Recht. 
Mein Raifeisen Markt packt mir frisch die benötigte Menge ab. Mir ist frisch auch lieber als mit ganz viel Konservierungsstoffen. 
Hat das Herbstfutter zu wenig Fett, kann man das portionsweise auch zugeben. 


Friedhelm, das mit dem Proteingehalt und Kohlehydrate ist grundsätzlich richtig. Sind aber zu viele drin, müssen die auch verdaut werden. Daher kann im Herbst der Fettgehalt erwas höher sein, da genau dies für den Winter "eingelagert" werden soll. Der Bedarf an den verschiedenen Inhaltsstoffen schwankt bei wechselwarmen Fischen. Die richtige Futtermischung ist also auch temperaturabhängig. 
Dein Menü klingt aber schon sehr lecker.


----------



## waterman (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

Hallo allerseits,

also ich gebe jetzt bei ca. 10 Grad Wassertemperatur am Abend Sinkfutter, das meine Fische schnell und relativ gierig aufnehmen. Schwimmfutter wird nicht mehr angenommen.

Das Sinkfutter hat als Hauptbestandteile 48% Protein und 17% Fett. Auffetten klappt bei mir nicht, also geb ich es so, wie es aus der Tüte kommt.

Gut kommt auch folgendes sebst hergestellte Futter: Haferflocken mit heißem Wasser quellen lassen und dann Sonnenblumenöl reinmischen. Gibt zwar einen dünnen Ölfilm auf dem Wasser, aber der ist am nächsten Tag wieder weg. 

Und wenn dann Frost kommt, werde ich wohl auch wieder Winterpause machen.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## Olli.P (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

Hallo Wil,

wieso klappt Auf fetten nicht 

Z.Zt. teste ich mal das Auf fetten mit dem Olivenöl vom Discounter. das klappt bislang ganz gut!
Und wenn man es 24h ziehen lässt, iss das mit dem Ölfilm auch ned mehr so schlimm! :smoki


----------



## waterman (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

Hi Olli,

also wenn ich in einer Tasse Öl über das Futter schütte, kann ich warten bis der Frost kommt, Fertigfutter nimmt bei mir nix an Öl auf.

Zum Olivenöl: Würde ich nicht nehmen, nach meiner Internetrecherche liegen die Werte für mehrfach ungesättigte Fettsäuren beim Sonnenblumenöl um ein Vielfaches höher als bei dem immer für besonders gesund gehaltenen Olivenöl. 

Gruß
Wil


----------



## tolldiving (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*



waterman schrieb:


> Zum Olivenöl: Würde ich nicht nehmen, nach meiner Internetrecherche liegen die Werte für mehrfach ungesättigte Fettsäuren beim Sonnenblumenöl um ein Vielfaches höher als bei dem immer für besonders gesund gehaltenen Olivenöl.
> 
> Gruß
> Wil


----------



## Olli.P (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

Hi,

ganz vergessen:


Sinkfutter Fette ich ned auf, weil es m.M.n. eh schon genug Fett hat, ich Fette nur das Wheat Germ Schwimmfutter auf............. 

Und ich denke mal das es, wenn man beide Sorten, Schwimm- und Sinkfutter nimmt, eher egal ist, ob nu Sonnenblumen- oder Olivenöl..............


----------



## tolldiving (29. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Spezielles Herbstfutter - Nötig?*

Denken ist nicht gleich Wissen.....


----------

